# Mizuno driver testing opportunity



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2014)

we have 20 of the new JPX 850 drivers to send out for testing - it's not at retail until Feb next year so this is a really exciting opportunity

if you are interested in testing and reporting back on the driver then have a look at how to to apply

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/uncategorized/test-new-mizuno-jpx850-driver-60055

Paul O'H and I tested it a couple of months ago and really liked it


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 14, 2014)

Fantastic opportunity, I'm in.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice one Mizuno. :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in.  I have been interested in the JPX-850 driver and fairways ever since Mizuno release teasers about them early in the year


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 14, 2014)

yet another great opportunity from GM. As much as I would like to enter, I feel it would be a bit greedy what with just having had the Yonex iron fitting, so for that reason......I'm oot!!

Good luck to all who enter, and look forward to the reviews as I'm in the market for a new driver.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 14, 2014)

Ooohh! Lovely stuff. Fingers crossed!


----------



## john0 (Nov 14, 2014)

My names in.  At least with there being 20 available it means there is still 19 chances left after Rooter gets his


----------



## Rooter (Nov 14, 2014)

john0 said:



			My names in.  At least with there being 20 available it means there is still 19 chances left after Rooter gets his 

Click to expand...

Worry not, Am happy with my driver. (until i get to whack an R15!!)


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in, great opportunity and would fit nicely with my MP 53's


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

I nearly messed myself when I saw this 

Name duly submitted.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2014)

will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...

 Mike, can I just change my address care of my cousin in Carlisle ?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic gesture that Mike :thup:

I like my 910D2 too much to change, but best of luck to all those who enter.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...

This is very reasonable. Due to issues with holiday schedules at work I can't enter many of the oppos that involve lengthy travel as I am sure many can't also, even southern folks I guess.
Good luck to everyone in on this mo matter where you are.


----------



## john0 (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Mike, can I just change my address care of my cousin in Carlisle ?

Click to expand...

If you do then you also have to move to Carlisle....I bet your not so keen now?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stuck my name in the hat. Been considering a new driver for a while, and love the look of the new Mizuno, so be awesome to get the chance to hit one. Good luck everyone!


----------



## john0 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have just been reading through the competition again and have just realised that the lucky people actually get to keep the driver.

When I first applied I thought it was only testing it and you would have to send it back.  It's an even better opportunity now (in fact would actually be worth moving to Carlisle for  )

*Note to self - read things properly in future*


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 14, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			This is very reasonable. Due to issues with holiday schedules at work I can't enter many of the oppos that involve lengthy travel as I am sure many can't also, even southern folks I guess.
Good luck to everyone in on this mo matter where you are.
		
Click to expand...

Northern....not Scottish


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Northern....not Scottish 

Click to expand...

Pardon?


----------



## CMAC (Nov 14, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Pardon?
		
Click to expand...

post #11 states *Northern* forum contingent


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just a quick one, I might be being blind, but what's the closing date for this?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...




GreiginFife said:



			This is very reasonable. Due to issues with holiday schedules at work I can't enter many of the oppos that involve lengthy travel as I am sure many can't also, even southern folks I guess.
Good luck to everyone in on this mo matter where you are.
		
Click to expand...

Me too Greig, i rarely enter as for many testing opportunities would either involve a 14 hour drive  each way or a very expensive flight, despite the fact i work for an Airport Authority


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...

Does being northern and a fellow Evertonian give me even more of a chance   haha. 

Email sent and fingers crossed.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

CMAC said:



			post #11 states *Northern* forum contingent
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I see that. Not sure where the reference in post #18 is to. I didn't mention being Scottish. But I am Northern in respect of the context I believe.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 14, 2014)

I would love to have a go of one of these I am a massive Mizuno fan an it would be great to get a Mizuno driver in the bag.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 14, 2014)

What I want to know is how GM have 20 But Mizuno only have 5????


----------



## Joff (Nov 14, 2014)

I've entered, but I've put my age in as 326.


I'm not 326.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

Joff said:



			I've entered, but I've put my age in as 326.


I'm not 326.
		
Click to expand...

Shaft is a well cooked piece of spaghetti


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2014)

bozza said:



			Does being northern and a fellow Evertonian give me even more of a chance   haha. 

Email sent and fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

nod nod wink wink


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			What I want to know is how GM have 20 But Mizuno only have 5????
		
Click to expand...

because I drive a hard bargain!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Yes, I see that. Not sure where the reference in post #18 is to. I didn't mention being Scottish. But I am Northern in respect of the context I believe.
		
Click to expand...

for the purposes of this treat northern to mean anywhere more than 150 miles away from London!


----------



## drewster (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in on this and from NORTH Lincolnshire !!!


----------



## john0 (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			for the purposes of this treat northern to mean anywhere more than 150 miles away from London!
		
Click to expand...

Cornwall?   Sorry have I just ruined my chances now?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			for the purposes of this treat northern to mean anywhere more than 150 miles away from London!
		
Click to expand...

Clarification appreciated Mike, I suspected that I might be classed as Northern so that confirms it.


----------



## phil78 (Nov 14, 2014)

Name in and fingers crossed ,  but wow what an opportunity :O


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			nod nod wink wink
		
Click to expand...

If being an Evertonian is going to help in any way, then I must make it clear that I too am a proud Toffee! Knew being an Everton fan would pay-off eventually


----------



## bigslice (Nov 14, 2014)

im in:whoo:


----------



## TomC (Nov 14, 2014)

Couple of things on this

Firstly - closing date is November 28th

Secondly, the first link Mike posted was a slightly different to the one that should have been on the forum

The link to the forum part of the competition is this one http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/uncategorized/test-new-mizuno-jpx850-driver-60055

Basically it just says you have to send in an email with a slightly different subject line.

If you entered already feel free to send in another email with 'Mizuno JPX850 Forum' in the subject line - it means you will be entered in both parts of the comp.

Tom


----------



## shewy (Nov 14, 2014)

Colours would match my new irons lol.
I'm out but best of luck all, another great GM opportunity


----------



## john0 (Nov 14, 2014)

TomC said:



			Couple of things on this

Firstly - closing date is November 28th

Secondly, the first link Mike posted was a slightly different to the one that should have been on the forum

The link to the forum part of the competition is this one http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/uncategorized/test-new-mizuno-jpx850-driver-60055

Basically it just says you have to send in an email with a slightly different subject line.

If you entered already feel free to send in another email with 'Mizuno JPX850 Forum' in the subject line - it means you will be entered in both parts of the comp.

Tom
		
Click to expand...

Tom do you not want people to include their forum name on the entry also, as is normally the case?


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2014)

TomC said:



			Couple of things on this

Firstly - closing date is November 28th

Secondly, the first link Mike posted was a slightly different to the one that should have been on the forum

The link to the forum part of the competition is this one http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/uncategorized/test-new-mizuno-jpx850-driver-60055

Basically it just says you have to send in an email with a slightly different subject line.

If you entered already feel free to send in another email with 'Mizuno JPX850 Forum' in the subject line - it means you will be entered in both parts of the comp.

Tom
		
Click to expand...


But still UK residents only , boo hoo ,

Only kidding never even considered a Mizzy driver til i saw that , good luck to all who have entered , 

(


----------



## TomC (Nov 14, 2014)

john0 said:



			Tom do you not want people to include their forum name on the entry also, as is normally the case?
		
Click to expand...

You can do, but it is not a necessity


----------



## Durango (Nov 14, 2014)

Itching to try this driver!


----------



## Mugs (Nov 14, 2014)

Great opportunity


----------



## Keeno (Nov 14, 2014)

This driver does look superb!!


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			for the purposes of this treat northern to mean anywhere more than 150 miles away from London!
		
Click to expand...


Entry in. :thup:


----------



## el marko (Nov 14, 2014)

The colourway is possibly the best i've seen. Have been looking into SLDRs but will wait now this is going to be released!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2014)

As per some of the others, I can't usually enter the fittings but will give this a whirl. I promise a good write up, if selected.


----------



## matts1984 (Nov 14, 2014)

Im in. Hoping there will be a left handed driver?


----------



## hines57 (Nov 14, 2014)

name has been thrown into the hat - everything crossed!!!!!


----------



## Junior (Nov 14, 2014)

Still on my sldr that i was fitted for at Wentworth thanks to GM and Taylormade. . Despite a couple of dabbles on the range with different drivers nothing has managed to get it out of the bag yet.   Good luck to all who enter and well done GM for yet another great forum opportunity.


----------



## mchacker (Nov 14, 2014)

In when I get home, the driver was getting subbed out this year anyway and this was one of the possible replacements


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 14, 2014)

bozza said:



			Does being northern and a fellow Evertonian give me even more of a chance   haha. 

Email sent and fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...




MikeH said:



			nod nod wink wink
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify, when I joined the forum I typed my user name and it came out as ColchesterFC despite me very definitely typing in EvertonFC and being a huge Everton fan. Think it must be a bug in the GM software.

Definitely in for this one and I live in the very very NORTH of Suffolk.


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just to clarify, when I joined the forum I typed my user name and it came out as ColchesterFC despite me very definitely typing in EvertonFC and being a huge Everton fan. Think it must be a bug in the GM software.

Definitely in for this one and I live in the very very NORTH of Suffolk.
		
Click to expand...

Oi I was brown nosing first!!! Haha.


----------



## Sion (Nov 14, 2014)

Fair play to Mizuno. Put my name down, good luck everyone. My brother is a big Mizuno fan and he's heard that they are investing massively in their woods, I'm sure it'll be a brilliant piece of kit!


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks lovely. I'm sticking with my Bertha though seeing as she is behaving at the moment


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Nov 14, 2014)

Entry in. Never really considered Mizuno woods so would be really interesting to see how the Driver performs.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow, that's some opportunity.

As an owner/user of the original MP630 FastTrack, I think I'd make the perfect tester to see how the latest incarnation compares!


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 14, 2014)

Much as I would like to do this my driver is the one thing that is working at the moment so I'll give this one a miss. Best of luck all of you who enter.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2014)

matts1984 said:



			Im in. Hoping there will be a left handed driver?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry matts. We on,y have RH models.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2014)

Woohoo just entered my details.   kudos to Mizuno. They didn't muck about here!


----------



## hovis (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...

Lichfield might be pushing it. If so can i just say

 "you cut me, i bleed iron bru"


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 14, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...

Well i'm from up *Norf*olk


----------



## simplyme (Nov 14, 2014)

Another excellent opportunity!!


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 14, 2014)

Never tried a Mizuno driver before so fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 14, 2014)

Entered


----------



## Siren (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck everyone, ive just got a new driver so wont be entering.

Great opportunity again from GM!


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll be in for this as soon as I can double check the shaft in my driver.


----------



## mchacker (Nov 14, 2014)

In the email I sent I typoed my current shaft by one digit, won't be an issue will it?


----------



## 3565 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have both the MP600 and 650 in the loft, so it would be good to compare them with the JPX 850


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

3565 said:



			I have both the MP600 and 650 in the loft, so it would be good to compare them with the JPX 850
		
Click to expand...

 I imagine the JPX 850 will fit in the loft just as well.:thup:


----------



## 3565 (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			I imagine the JPX 850 will fit in the loft just as well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If it's half as good as its predessers then it won't be in the loft, but in my bag. Always thought Mizunos Fast track system was better then anything at that time from other OEMs.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 15, 2014)

If this driver performs half as good as it looks it'll be a pretty excellent club! I'm entered and excited!


----------



## matt71 (Nov 15, 2014)

Name in the hat and will wait and see&#128515; think my chances are going to bed,I'm being a utd fan lol but hey ho!

i presume if selected we may have to pop up to sunny Cumbernauld to collect the club? Double win if that's the case as my parents live round the corner and will have to chance to see them before Xmas


----------



## bozza (Nov 15, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Name in the hat and will wait and see&#128515; think my chances are going to bed,I'm being a utd fan lol but hey ho!

i presume if selected we may have to pop up to sunny Cumbernauld to collect the club? Double win if that's the case as my parents live round the corner and will have to chance to see them before Xmas 

Click to expand...

Far as i know of you are slected the club will be posted out to you, hence the reason the asked for your address when you sent the email.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 15, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Clarification appreciated Mike, I suspected that I might be classed as Northern so that confirms it.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies...it was an extremely poor attempt at a joke/banter. Mike said Northern, your location says Scotland...just tried (and failed) at a joke. The tumbleweed rolls...!


----------



## chappell07 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in &#128077; Brilliant opportunity!


----------



## Dave B (Nov 15, 2014)

Like Davey because I was fortunate enough to be selected for the Yonex Iron fitting, I'll give this one a miss but would like to wish all those who put their names forward the best of luck


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in if it's as good as my Irons, Wow!


----------



## golfsaint (Nov 15, 2014)

Fingers crossed & entry in &#128512;


----------



## stevelev (Nov 15, 2014)

Great opportunity and one I'm in for, need to work on my driving a lot over the winter so this is ideal


----------



## Scouser (Nov 15, 2014)

Spotted this on Twitter... Might have had more chance using the form header in the email.... May have to enter twice


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 15, 2014)

Im in

Lovely looking think


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in, fingers crossed.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 15, 2014)

I like the look of this - and it will go nicely with the new JPX850 pro irons


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			Sorry matts. We on,y have RH models.[/QUOTE

Oh well, best withdraw my entry then.  I looked on the Mizuno website and saw they are doing a full left handed range in the 850s which is good as they stopped doing a lot of left handed clubs after the MX700 range, so I entered.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2014)

I've never had a mizuno club in my life, so will have a dabble.

i am also an inspector for the youcantjustgivefreeclubstothebluenosessociety, so will be checking on Mike's impartiality.


----------



## hovis (Nov 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			i am also an inspector for the 
youcantjustgivefreeclubstothebrownnosessociety, so will be checking on Mike's impartiality.

Click to expand...

Changed that for you


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2014)

Can people please stop entering. I would really quite like to win one of these and if people keep entering my chances reduce.


----------



## julsk10 (Nov 16, 2014)

MikeH said:



			will endeavour to make sure some of the northern forum contingent for whom getting to fitting opportunities is often not logistically possible will get prioritised on this
		
Click to expand...

And us form Northern Ireland. Yes please


----------



## Scouser (Nov 16, 2014)

MikeH said:



			for the purposes of this treat northern to mean anywhere more than 150 miles away from London!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mike 

Can I point you to my forum name please (I entered via twitter)  cough cough


----------



## HarryMonk (Nov 17, 2014)

In the hat for this one, my driving has come on this year and I would love the opportunity to try the Mizuno.

In, In , In !!!!!


----------



## drewster (Nov 17, 2014)

Really hoping I get the nod on this. I know i'm relatively new to the forum but guiltily I admit that i have a little bit of blind loyalty to Nike Golf and would love to see how the new Mizuno stands up against the driver i'm currently using.


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 17, 2014)

I've entered. First time I have applied, high handicap, and in need of a new driver! Mizuno and GM have the answer!


----------



## Odvan (Nov 17, 2014)

Mizuno irons, mizuno hybrids, mizuno GW but never hit one of their drivers.

I'm also northern.

I'd also like to write a review from a 'completely clueless about specs' angle.

For those reasons, I am in. Good luck to everyone - another spiffing opportunity.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 17, 2014)

Might as well put my name in the hat. Good job GM.


----------



## Martin70 (Nov 17, 2014)

How about Welshies ?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 20, 2014)

Great opportunity from Mizuno & GM, however just bought a new Callaway driver (+ hybrid & fairway) so wont enter this one, good luck to all deserving applicants.


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 20, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Great opportunity from Mizuno & GM, however just bought a new Callaway driver (+ hybrid & fairway) so wont enter this one, good luck to all deserving applicants.
		
Click to expand...

I on the other hand am in; 1. need of a new driver 2. interested in being sent this bad boy to test!


----------



## freddielong (Nov 20, 2014)

I really would love to test one of these I am in the Isle of Man so normally ruled out of any club testing and also a massive Mizuno fan and would love a Mizuno driver.


----------



## mchacker (Nov 20, 2014)

Crossfield loving this in his video, numbers as well as opinion


----------



## CMAC (Nov 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UgfcfVPZzQI]http://youtu.be/UgfcfVPZzQI[/video]


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow he loves it. It does look lovely and it sounds nice I think too. Interesting seeing his numbers change quite a bit with the little diddly weights. Hopefully with the right marketing it will be big.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			[video=youtube_share;UgfcfVPZzQI]http://youtu.be/UgfcfVPZzQI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

how spooky is it that he's testing the 850 and the video length is 8.50  cue twilight zone music


----------



## drs1878 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in.........  Been looking for a bee driver for a while do gingers crossed!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2014)

drs1878 said:



			I'm in.........  Been looking for a bee driver for a while do gingers crossed!!
		
Click to expand...

Mike, you can't give it to a ginger - the colouring doesn't suit them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mike, you can't give it to a ginger - the colouring doesn't suit them.

Click to expand...

Hey let's not be nasty to gingers !


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 20, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Wow he loves it. It does look lovely and it sounds nice I think too. Interesting seeing his numbers change quite a bit with the little diddly weights. Hopefully with the right marketing it will be big.
		
Click to expand...

Who was on here recently crowing about such a thing     nobody listens :rofl:


----------



## Piece (Nov 21, 2014)

Took the plunge and entered.


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Who was on here recently crowing about such a thing     nobody listens :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You've lost me. My memory is not that good anymore :lol: Remind me again.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			You've lost me. My memory is not that good anymore :lol: Remind me again.
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?71807-ping-g30-sf-tec-anti-slice

Here ye go :thup:


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?71807-ping-g30-sf-tec-anti-slice

Here ye go :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup: your 1 step ahead of the game.


----------



## sportsbob (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm in, God I need an excuse to ditch my prehistoric one!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 23, 2014)

quick note to clarify that the 20 drivers are across all our channels - however the biggest single chunk (5) is reserved for the fourm


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 23, 2014)

MikeH said:



			quick note to clarify that the 20 drivers are across all our channels - however the biggest single chunk (5) is reserved for the fourm
		
Click to expand...

That's ok I only need one


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Nov 23, 2014)

I have sent an Email to Mike, last time I played a Mizuno driver was few year ago with the original Widec, this new 850 would give me an opportunity to see how far they have come on. But, as a newcomer I don't expect to be chosen, now that would be unfair on the long time members.


----------



## chillicon (Nov 23, 2014)

I am in. Have never won anything like this, but it would beautifully compliment the recent mizuno irons , bag, glove, balls and brolly purchases.


----------



## turkish (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm in.... Would love opportunity to try one of these!


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 24, 2014)

Late entry.
Happy with my G2 but there must be something new which works.(Lord knows I've tried a few)


----------



## Sion (Nov 25, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			I'm in, great opportunity and would fit nicely with my MP 53's
		
Click to expand...

How do you get on with the 53s? I got fitted for a set about two years ago. Couldn't afford them but would love a set!! PS does any one know when the draw is for this comp?


----------



## LIG (Nov 25, 2014)

Not been on much recently so a late entry put in.

This is probably the first driver where the "blurb" seems to fit in with what we know to be true from our own experiences...at least my experience. 

Everything crossed!!! :lol:


----------



## Doh (Nov 26, 2014)

Never hit anything Mizuno so thought I would give this a go.


----------



## nickyj4 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im in as this will go perfectly with my new JPX 850 irons ive just got and the Blue will match the colour of my eyes


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 26, 2014)

Fingers Crossed - Never been the chosen one yet anyway.


----------



## TonyN (Nov 27, 2014)

I have never so much as looked at another driver since my fitting for the FT-5 in 2008, but only a few days ago started wondering. I LOVE Mizuno but have never been a big fan of the past drivers, this though, looks like a game changer.


----------



## Banzai (Nov 27, 2014)

I badly want/need a new driver and having watched the blue on Crossfields latest vlog it loooks really good!


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 27, 2014)

Banzai said:



			I badly want/need a new driver and having watched the blue on Crossfields latest vlog it loooks really good!
		
Click to expand...

SAME!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2014)

Closes today. Any idea when the draw will be made?


----------



## Odvan (Nov 28, 2014)

Taken from the article_

"The winners will be the specified number of winners and/or runners-up drawn at random after the closing date. Some competitions will be decided by a judging panel. All winners will be notified within 28 days of the draw. Winners must be prepared to co-operate with any publicity arising as a result of winning the competition."

_Until a further update, I guess.


----------

